
CDC reports the rich sleep better at night - rbanffy
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-07-cdc-rich-night.html
======
exabrial
I know a lot of "rich" people that have better life habits: don't smoke, drink
very little, use a budget, live within their means, exercise, eat healthy,
etc. I'm guessing this is the underlying reason why. Causality is a hard thing
to link because it gets us into a chicken-egg scenario... One likely breeds
the other.

------
MuffinFlavored
this is a question from me to people who are rich (or at least richer than the
poor people this article alludes to):

what advice do you give to poor people who don’t want to be poor? is it out of
their control? is there anything they can do?

~~~
foxyv
The advice is endless. There are so many traps out there to keep poor people
poor it's insane. Mostly targeted at racial minorities but a lot target lower
income people in general.

1\. Avoid lotteries and gambling

2\. Avoid fast food and expensive prepared convenience foods.

3\. Focus on cheap or zero cost recreation like hiking, running, or cycling.
Avoid expensive stuff like Movies, Restaurants, Bars, and Gyms

4\. Minimize costs in your life as much as possible.

5\. Spend spare time accruing valuable skills (Plumbing, Electrical, Software,
Engineering)

6\. Invest in index funds

7\. Avoid cell phone plans

8\. Avoid car ownership

9\. Learn to cook low cost meals

10\. Balance a budget and keep track of every transaction.

Even then there are tons of traps like addiction, depression, ignorance, and
peer pressure.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
further down in the thread (other replies to my original post), the consensus
seems to be that none of this matters. it basically boils down to "were you
born poor or rich? what type of education did you receive growing up?"

~~~
vondro
Don't fall into that trap of "I cannot do anything about it if I wasn't born
rich".

The commenter above gave perfectly sensible and practical advice on how to
reduce costs (e.g. choose your hobbies according to your income) and how to
potentially boost your income (e.g. develop valuable skill such as plumbing or
software engineering).

You might not become millionaire or billionaire, but you can definitely learn
how to live within your means or how to boost your income.

